# First smoker build, for Police Dept.



## red12 (Nov 20, 2014)

Gentlemen,

I decided to build a smoker for my Police Dept. to use in the Shop with a Cop charity.  I have been collecting scrap for a little while to use.  So far I have almost all the components (minus the trailer) and my total build cost so far is $28.00.  Ok its $128.00 if you count the nice welding mask I bought but I wanted one anyway so I don't count it!  It will have a smoking cabinet, a large propane tank for bigger items and a bigger than necessary fire box. Here's the starting pics!  I was quite worried about cutting the tank at first but I followed all safety recommendations and it worked quite well.  More pics to follow as the work continues..... Please comment with suggestions or concerns.  Thanks in advance!













firebox.JPG



__ red12
__ Nov 20, 2014


















firebox2.JPG



__ red12
__ Nov 20, 2014


















photo 1.JPG



__ red12
__ Nov 20, 2014


















photo 2.JPG



__ red12
__ Nov 20, 2014






Also I am not a Welder!!!!  And I'm building with scrap!


----------



## mike w (Nov 20, 2014)

Great project! It'll also be good for watch parties and feeding your homeless and shelter populations. Be safe Red!


----------



## themule69 (Nov 20, 2014)

It should be a nice smoker. Post pics as you go.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s (Nov 22, 2014)

Nothing wrong with scrap. First RF we built was out of stuff we had laying around

Gary


----------



## red12 (Dec 31, 2014)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Dec 31, 2014


----------



## red12 (Dec 31, 2014)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Dec 31, 2014


----------



## red12 (Dec 31, 2014)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Dec 31, 2014


----------



## red12 (Dec 31, 2014)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Dec 31, 2014


----------



## red12 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sorry it's been so long but here are some updated pics of the progress.  Building my sliding cooking racks next and putting in the chimney..  Then she will get attached to the firebox while being mounted to the trailer.


----------



## red12 (Dec 31, 2014)

Total build cost so far in the neighborhood of 175.00!  (But I have spent quite a bit buying some nice tools I wanted anyway so that doesn't count!). I just needed an excuse...


----------



## shoneyboy (Dec 31, 2014)

:Looks-Great:


----------



## red12 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you!


----------



## boykjo (Dec 31, 2014)

Looking good Red.............


----------



## gary s (Dec 31, 2014)

Looking good, coming along 

Gary


----------



## bertman (Jan 1, 2015)

Red12 said:


> Total build cost so far in the neighborhood of 175.00! (But I have spent quite a bit buying some nice tools I wanted anyway so that doesn't count!). I just needed an excuse...


I love your math!


----------



## thesmokist (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks good so far boss! Keep the pics comin


----------



## red12 (Jan 2, 2015)

bertman said:


> I love your math!


Thanks.  I am glad somebody understands.  I didn't HAVE to buy a plasma cutter but I sure did want one.  It beats the heck out of using cutting wheels for hours and slinging metal dust everywhere.  If a tool makes life easier I will buy that sucker... Know what I mean?


----------



## thesmokist (Jan 2, 2015)

Red12 said:


> Thanks.  I am glad somebody understands.  I didn't HAVE to buy a plasma cutter but I sure did want one.  It beats the heck out of using cutting wheels for hours and slinging metal dust everywhere.  If a tool makes life easier I will buy that sucker... Know what I mean?


  I definitely know what Ya mean!! The first time a tool saves you some time and or frustration it has paid for itself.


----------



## red12 (Jan 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Jan 2, 2015


----------



## red12 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sliding racks built today and rack stops welded in place... I think I'm gonna take a few vacation days off to get this thing into overdrive..


----------



## red12 (Jan 5, 2015)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Jan 5, 2015


----------



## red12 (Jan 5, 2015)

Door seals heated, bent, and welded into place today.. More would have been done but I had to refill torch bottles and I have night shift tonight.


----------



## gary s (Jan 5, 2015)

Getting Closer

Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 5, 2015)

coming along nicely..  and I HATE night shift...


----------



## dougmays (Jan 5, 2015)

Looks really good Red! Thank you for your service and putting your life out there every day! 

Maybe we can put together a donation and see if we can put that rig on a trailer for you


----------



## red12 (Jan 6, 2015)

Made it home with the right amount of holes in me! Only two more weeks of nights.  Thank you for your kind words.  I wouldn't rather do anything else honestly.  I still enjoy going to work.  (Better hours would be nice though).  I have seven more years til retirement.  Maybe then I'll just work in my shop and learn to build new things.


----------



## roller (Jan 6, 2015)

Nice smoker and thank you for serving your community..


----------



## red12 (Jan 9, 2015)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Jan 9, 2015


----------



## gary s (Jan 9, 2015)

Looks like your in the turn coming down the home stretch

Gary


----------



## red12 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yes sir.  Still lots of finish work.  I was thinking of trying to get one of the Harbor Freight 1720 pound trailer frames.  Do any of you have knowledge if it will serve my purpose well?


----------



## red12 (Jan 10, 2015)

I've read the reviews and with a little minor tweaking they seem to be ok trailers. For the price of $350 I think it may be alright.  Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 11, 2015)

Red12 said:


> I've read the reviews and with a little minor tweaking they seem to be ok trailers. For the price of $350 I think it may be alright.  Any thoughts or suggestions?


How much does your smoker weigh? If it is any where near 1700# I would go with a higher rated trailor. Also consider how much and how far you will be towing it, you may want to go with something that has larger than 12" wheels.


----------



## red12 (Jan 11, 2015)

If my math is correct I think that my total weight will be in the neighborhood of 1,000 lbs.


----------



## wolfman1955 (Jan 12, 2015)

If you are in the 1000# range then I would think that trailer would work. The GVR on it is 1980#. As long as you are not hauling it very far or very often. Those 12" wheels are known for heating up your bearings at prolonger freeway speeds.


----------



## red12 (Jan 22, 2015)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Jan 22, 2015






Well gentlemen my trailer problem has been solved.  I got a military Humvee trailer from a government auction for $400.00.  This is gonna be one manly beast when I'm done!


----------



## bamafan (Jan 22, 2015)

Nice score that baby will tote it nicely. And nice looking build!


----------



## red12 (Jan 22, 2015)

Thank you very much.


----------



## gary s (Jan 22, 2015)

No that's a trailer !!!

Gary


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Jan 23, 2015)

can't beat that with a stick... nice score    Thumbs Up


----------



## red12 (Mar 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## red12 (Mar 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## red12 (Mar 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## red12 (Mar 2, 2015)

image.jpg



__ red12
__ Mar 2, 2015


----------



## red12 (Mar 2, 2015)

A little more progress


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2015)

You will be smoking in no time

Gary


----------



## red12 (Mar 31, 2015)

IMG_0599.JPG



__ red12
__ Mar 31, 2015


----------



## red12 (Mar 31, 2015)

IMG_0598.JPG



__ red12
__ Mar 31, 2015


----------



## red12 (Mar 31, 2015)

IMG_0787.JPG



__ red12
__ Mar 31, 2015


----------



## red12 (Mar 31, 2015)

All that's left is to mount it to the trailer and seasoning the inside.  Should be done the end of this week. Baby back ribs and brisket will be first on the menu for this smoker...


----------



## frosty (Mar 31, 2015)

Man!  I hate it when the boys and gals in the Thin Blue Line get better toys than I have!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






That is gonna be a real beauty, and they will be thrilled to have it.  Best of luck to the builder Red 12, and the fortunate ones to use it.  Wish I was there to shake their hands!!

God Bless you all!


----------



## red12 (Mar 31, 2015)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## gary s (Mar 31, 2015)

Cool,  Congrats on a job well done  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## so ms smoker (Mar 31, 2015)

Howdy neighbor! Awesome looking build. Can't wait to see some meat on the racks!

    Mike


----------

